# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  dc-unlocker2client_1.00.1428

## Shamseldeen Victory

dc-unlocker2client_1.00.1428.zip Release date: 2019-09-12 File size: 11.48 MB Total downloads: 41000 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Changes in the latest release*   Added support for Xiaomi with latest *MIUI10* for FRP unlock in 10 sec. *NO need downgrade, NO EDL - DIRECT FRP unlock*
Old models with MIUI9 currently not yet supported. Xiaomi Black Shark 2 Pro
Xiaomi Mi 8
Xiaomi Mi 8 lite
Xiaomi Mi 8 pro
Xiaomi Mi 9
Xiaomi Mi 9 SE
Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro
Xiaomi Mi A1
Xiaomi Mi A2
Xiaomi Mi A3
Xiaomi Mi Mix
Xiaomi Mi Mix2
Xiaomi Mi Mix3
Xiaomi Mi Play
Xiaomi Redmi 6
Xiaomi Redmi 6A
Xiaomi Redmi 7
Xiaomi Redmi 7a
Xiaomi Redmi 7s
Xiaomi Redmi Go
Xiaomi Redmi K20
Xiaomi Redmi K20 pro
Xiaomi Redmi Note 6 pro
Xiaomi Redmi Note 7
Xiaomi Redmi Y3 *Other phone models running MIUI10 may also be supported for FRP unlock* Guide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Video: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور حبيبي شمس_

----------


## Rambo1945

merci beaucoup

----------


## looper

شكرا جزيلا اعتبر هذا الموقع يساعدني في صيانه هواتف

----------


## umcthirpo

thanks brother

----------


## william9915

جميل جدا اخي

----------


## ameghlal

_مشكور حبيبي شمس_

----------


## jackos

merci c'est cool

----------


## gums

شكر many thank

----------


## jameljemai

user et mot de passe s'il vous plait ??

----------


## Ticno95

â€‹سلمت يداك â‌¤

----------


## smsm20062009

:Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ

----------


## hichchas

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## kin2011g

goood thanks جيد مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## abdelbaky

مشكووووورر جدا

----------

